# Mt. curs & Bluegrass and….



## Hillbilly stalker (Feb 7, 2022)

The best dog song I’ve ever heard. Ol boy over in Alabama made this video of his hunts, he has a fine channel and some nice cur dogs. Enjoy.


----------



## Doug B. (Feb 7, 2022)

Yep! I've always loved that song.  Good looking dogs in the video!


----------



## fishfryer (Feb 7, 2022)

Hillbilly stalker said:


> The best dog song I’ve ever heard. Ol boy over in Alabama made this video of his hunts, he has a fine channel and some nice cur dogs. Enjoy.


Let my Mtn Cur listen to it, he perked up!


----------



## deermaster13 (Feb 7, 2022)

I've always wanted to squirrel hunt with a dog. Love the video


----------



## trad bow (Feb 8, 2022)

Beautiful song and a very nice group of curs.


----------



## Blackston (Feb 8, 2022)

That’s awesome... what’s name of the song ?


----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Feb 8, 2022)

Blackston said:


> That’s awesome... what’s name of the song ?


Pearl..by the Cedar Hill Boyz. The actually sang it on the grand Ol Opry. I found the story behind the song ( from the writer), its sad but not because of the dog.


----------



## Hillbilly stalker (May 7, 2022)

Blackston said:


> That’s awesome... what’s name of the song ?


I stand corrected. I couldn’t make that song match being sung by the Cedar hill boys, they do sing a version of it and were on the Grand ol Opry. I kept digging and found the correct version and it is sung by Mel Besher. I like his version best. Here is his video, note Jimmy Martin.


----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Oct 17, 2022)

#.2 best dog song


----------



## mizzippi jb (Oct 17, 2022)

Here's my fave. New one from Tyler Childers


----------



## trad bow (Oct 17, 2022)

Couldn’t find a bluegrass version but the top dog song to me is “old Blue”


----------

